# Converting Honda BF20 tiller to remote



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Talk me into it, or talk me out of it...


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Depending on boat and layout would be how I would make a choice.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Depending on boat and layout would be how I would make a choice.


the boat is already setup for remote. question is do i want to go through the trouble of converting a honda or just sell it and buy a new remote o/b


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

My question is, will you be happy with 20hp? Unless it's a smaller/narrow skiff I'd want more power. But it is a lightweight engine...

Also the cost involved. Whats the cost to convert versus selling the 20hp & buying a remote.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> My question is, will you be happy with 20hp? Unless it's a smaller/narrow skiff I'd want more power. But it is a lightweight engine...
> 
> Also the cost involved. Whats the cost to convert versus selling the 20hp & buying a remote.


The boat I would be putting it on came from the factory with a 25 2-stroke, so a 20 4-stroke isnt too far off from what it had.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Eh, not a bad option then. Or find a 25 2 stroke and convert that, I've got a remote kit for an '02 Mercury 25 in the garage I'd let go for a song.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Eh, not a bad option then. Or find a 25 2 stroke and convert that, I've got a remote kit for an '02 Mercury 25 in the garage I'd let go for a song.


If I found a merc 2-stroke with power TNT I'de take it off your hands.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

If the boat is already set up for remote convert it. You've had the motor since new and know what you have.


----------



## musungas (Nov 6, 2020)

Honda BF15D_BF20D Tiller Handle to Remote Control Conversion Kit 06532-ZY0-000HE


Honda BF15D/BF20D Tiller Handle to Remote Control Conversion Kit 06532-ZY0-000HE 17838 ZW9 000 linkage, pivot 17841 ZY1 810 rod, throttle 17877 ZW9 831 plate 17931 ZW9 830 arm, throttle 17932 ZW9 830 arm, shift 17933 ZV4 000 holder, throttle rod 17933 ZW9 830 rod, shift link 24618 ZW9 830 p...




docs.google.com


----------

